
David Calhoun, hailed as a “turnaround specialist,” will be Boeing’s next chief - seagullz
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/23/business/david-calhoun.html
======
maxharris
Does this person have a history of participating in the cost-cutting and
outsourcing mentality that created this disaster in the first place?

Looking at the Wikipedia page on him, I'm afraid for Boeing's future.
Calhoun's undegraduate major was _accounting_. They need an engineer at the
helm!

